

TC: SEC outlines reasons for shutting down Prosper + other p2p lenders - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/26/sec-outlines-its-reasoning-for-shutting-down-p2p-lender-prosper/

======
jrockway
Is there any reason why these companies need to be based in the US? It seems
like more trouble than it's worth.

~~~
danw
I would presume most countries have an SEC equivalent.

~~~
kirubakaran
How about Nigeria? :)

